# Pole Benders?



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

Im tired of seeing barrel racing posts haha :lol: does anyone pole bend? I'm talking real pole bending - not like 30 second runs. It has to be my favorite event. I get tired of barrel racing all the time and love to train for poles, they're some of the most broke horses..well should be. Anyone have pics either? :]]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I pole bend, but not the way you do - In AUS we just bend up and back, without the run down and run back. My arab pony is virtually unbeaten - Won open bending at Bundengdore 2 years running, and age champion zone sporter 5 years running with fastest time of they day in bending about 3 times. It's amazing to ride!


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

I only ppole bend for FUN!! i do it in sporting comps, but not the way you do it!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I generally do all of the gymkhana events when I go to a show... Barrels, Poles, Flags, mostly. My best time on poles (for both Magic and Tanner) was 12.something seconds... I'm pretty sure that was Magic's time. 
I focus more on barrels, but I also like to keep myself and my horses occupied with many things; a horse that can only do one thing bores me.  Besides, Magic isn't half bad at poles... and Tanner's proving to be just as efficient.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I do. Not my main event, though. Right now I am only running about 25 seconds or so. I'll get better with time, hopefully


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Rubayate - What type of poles do you do? Run up, bend back, bend up, run back? Or just bend up and back? 12 seconds sounds more like the times we run on just bending up and back. 12 seconds is the state qualifying time for bending here - My fastest on my little arab is 10.18.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Rubayate - What type of poles do you do? Run up, bend back, bend up, run back? Or just bend up and back? 12 seconds sounds more like the times we run on just bending up and back. 12 seconds is the state qualifying time for bending here - My fastest on my little arab is 10.18.


AH totally agreed arabs are the shiz for pole bending i ran a 9.98 and a few 10 flats on mine years ago- then she practically tore her back foot off and was out for 5 years- but i took out not long ago and she did an 11.15 so not bad........

also we live near each other- are u going to the michelago sporting champs at bredbo??? we should catch up there- cept i'll have a baby i'm working on so u'll probs flog me 

and just noticed u did the polox at bungendore-- SAME i played in the breadalbane associate team- hbu?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Hah! Yep, I was in the Zone 16 devils, on the brown stockhorse who was scared of the line-up! And i'll definately be at Bredbo, can't decide which horse to ride yet. It's such a good comp though, and having the river so close is awesome!

My little arab has gone a bit sour on sporting - But point him at poles and he just rockets! I miss sporting him - My cousin is riding him now because he is too slow (and fat, shhhh).


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

And here are some pics

this one is not my horse

























but the appy fella is
, and i know thats a flagging pic but i didn't have one of her bending


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Hah! Yep, I was in the Zone 16 devils, on the brown stockhorse who was scared of the line-up! And i'll definately be at Bredbo, can't decide which horse to ride yet. It's such a good comp though, and having the river so close is awesome!
> 
> My little arab has gone a bit sour on sporting - But point him at poles and he just rockets! I miss sporting him - My cousin is riding him now because he is too slow (and fat, shhhh).


 
i remember!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was a 3 on a dark horse with a blaze... u guys had that monster horse on ur team..... my arab mare was only ever good at bending........... i'm riding a 5yr ottb she's ok she can run state times already but she's only ever done it like 3 times--- when she comes off a turn she over leaps and we lose too much time while i correct her- well u'll see- ur an associate yeah?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

yup, Cruize - He is scary big! I don't really remember individuals - All your horses looked similar! I know Bridget though.

I can ride my stockhorse - But I don't like pushing him too fast because he is my show horse and i'm really picky - He has to be listening all the time lol. So I might ride my friends little appy - The crazy little appy that was in our team at Polox. He is crazy fast but not the best brakes, lol.

Yep, we'll be against each other :]


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah i have one the same size- i was talking to the girl who rides him-- i saw that appy take a tumble on the sunday morning when she couldn't stop it---- but yeah definately FAST lol- be heaps good i'll see u there! we can meet properly hahaha when there isn't such a rivalry


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah that was scary. He normally has better brakes than that... he got carried away lol. 

Yup, sounds good! Bredbo is great fun every year, can't wait, will be HOT though!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

oh god it was------ so glad i didn't come off that w/e--- were we playing you guys when we had to wait for an hour after that bad fall? i know it will be sooo hot- i haven't been before- do they allow poloshirts? or do we have to wear full uniform-- anyways i best go study- last exam on thursday YAY xx xtach you up soon


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Rubayate - What type of poles do you do? Run up, bend back, bend up, run back? Or just bend up and back? 12 seconds sounds more like the times we run on just bending up and back. 12 seconds is the state qualifying time for bending here - My fastest on my little arab is 10.18.


 Run up, band back, bend up, run back... And I read this and realized that 12sec doesn't sound right at all. o.o Oops. Maybe that was my plug time or something.. Not real sure what my running time is right now (I have this list of my times going in a notebook, but I can't find it right now) but it's not even qualifying for 6th at the local shows, much less state. XD Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

Whoaa where are you guys from? We dont run those kind of gymkhana type games are here - or at least not that I know of. I have seen some of the stuff before though. It looks super fun! Definitely something new to try.
RubaiyateBandit - ya a 12 on an what I know of as a standard pattern (run there, weave, weave back, run back) is practically impossible haha i have seen someone run a high 18 before. I was crazyy. I was so jealous haha I only run mid 22's in high school rodeo

dumb question - how do you guys get your pics on the side and signatures and crap lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We're from Australia! Very different over here.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

myheartscaptivator said:


> Whoaa where are you guys from? We dont run those kind of gymkhana type games are here - or at least not that I know of. I have seen some of the stuff before though. It looks super fun! Definitely something new to try.
> RubaiyateBandit - ya a 12 on an what I know of as a standard pattern (run there, weave, weave back, run back) is practically impossible haha i have seen someone run a high 18 before. I was crazyy. I was so jealous haha I only run mid 22's in high school rodeo
> 
> dumb question - how do you guys get your pics on the side and signatures and crap lol


http://www.horseforum.com/usercp.php

just the USERCP tab at the top left.... u can edit all ur profile there!



Well western bending- which is the US standard pattern i have run a 19.25 - found an old sporting card from my pony.. dunno what others i have run???


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I pole bend, but not the way you do - In AUS we just bend up and back, without the run down and run back. My arab pony is virtually unbeaten - Won open bending at Bundengdore 2 years running, and age champion zone sporter 5 years running with fastest time of they day in bending about 3 times. It's amazing to ride!


I believe we call that Western Bend, when you race up and back. But I'm not entirly sure. I love bending, Chinga rocks at it.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ I know.


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh thats awesome - sounds like way more fun than the US haha. Is your pattern standard there? I guess ours is 'standard' here, if thats the right word heh. What other games do you guys have?
I wish people stuck with a standard distance for all the patterns too - some arena's you run such different times at then others. We would always have that in HSR where some barrel patterns the fastest was from 15's to 18's depending on the arena, but they always told us it was the same size. There was no way.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> ^ I know.


 
I was just pointing it out for others.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah same for us actually..... like u can run a standard APRA in like 15s but u go to a smaller show and u run like a 20??????? what the.. well flags, bonfield bounce, keyhole, running T, clover leaf, in and out the paddock, bounce keyhole, herringbone, pony twist, scudahoe,three mug, western poles, bendbar aft, diamond flag, sack race, stockmans challenge ummmm help me out here guys...


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

oh Wild_Spot how do they determine who enters the Flag Spectacular at Bredbo? man that would be cool if it ran under lights do my horse good


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It's the top 25 times overall from the day. It's then run in 5 heats of five and first past the post in the heats run in the final. So far it hasn't been under lights, but might be a new thing this year. I've made it both years, and then screwed the heat up both years, lol.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I do all the Gymkhana events, and I'll be honest, Pole bending is my least favorite. I mean, I like it and all but I justlike everything better. My horse does, too. And as for times...I forget the exact, but it was like 15 seconds I think. I could be thinking of a differant even tthough...I haven't done poles in like, forever xD


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I pole bend. my 14.3 Qh is quite quick at it! it is very fun. I love it!


----------



## ccacejet (Nov 5, 2009)

I've never competed in pole bending but i train a whole lot of rope horses and few performance horses and I make all of them learn the pole pattern because it requires them to do so much with thier front end. I usually always trot the pattern a few times at the end of a ride for a good cool down. Watching a good is a site to see.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Ah that would be uber awesome!!! oh do u sport in a stock saddle ? i know u'd use a flat/all purpose for ur MG but yeah - anyway- i personally can't stand a stock saddle but i was considering getting a sythetic fender for sporting


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I just (a few months ago) bought myself a custom made stockie. Love it! I actually ride games in it as well.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

hmm i like the look of the polocrosse competitor fenders- but i like to be close up to my horse and aerodynamic


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I had a Bates fender - I felt it sat me too far off my horse, I could hardly feel what he was doing and i'm sure he couldn't feel me either! Before that and until I gopt my new saddle I always rode in my wintec - I do love my wintec. My new saddle is a traditional cut stockie for showing and such - I rode in it at polox. It is just getting better and better as it breaks in. It is so close contact, I love it.


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

XivoShowjumper said:


> yeah same for us actually..... like u can run a standard APRA in like 15s but u go to a smaller show and u run like a 20??????? what the.. well flags, bonfield bounce, keyhole, running T, clover leaf, in and out the paddock, bounce keyhole, herringbone, pony twist, scudahoe,three mug, western poles, bendbar aft, diamond flag, sack race, stockmans challenge ummmm help me out here guys...


We run keyhole..which is like a chalked out circle on the ground..is that how you guys do it? We also do a thing called big t - dont know if thats like your running t. I get so tired of doing the same evens here a lot but its a nice get away from doing english stuff with my horse cause I only jump him and I dont run rodeo anymore at the moment - got to find a job so I can pay for another horse haha :wink:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup keyhole here is a chalked/painted/sawdust chute and circle at the end that you have to run down, turn, and run out without touching the lines.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i love keyhole ! my horse is soooo good at it, i couldnt lose if i tried


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats the same as ours - I wish i still had a horse to do speed events with.
Got a job this week so hopefully in two weeks ill be getting a new one


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I prefer pole bending over barrel racing, unfortunately we have an extremely small equine community. I just discovered we have a Western Association that has all the Western events, plus the main gaming events (poles, barrels, keyhole) and six events a year so we're going to be joining that.

Here's a video of the one and only time (so far) our horses have even seen a pole bending pattern. We competed in an event this summer, with no way to train (we trotted pylons in the pasture but couldn't go any faster because it was so slippery). I think they did pretty darn good considering! Shay-la got second and I got third by default - only four of us in a class, and the last guy knocked a pole down.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_^ good job!! My son did poles back in April on my Mustang, 1st time he ever saw an arena & 1st time he ever saw poles...got an embarassing time...like 74 seconds or something, but he still placed 5th & got a ribbon. He loved it & wanted to do it again & I wanted to do it - looked like a lot of fun! _

_We ended up going out & getting the stuff & making our own poles to practice @ home...then I pinched a nerve in my neck in May, so I haven't been able to ride since then (although I may "forget" & saddle up this week - hey it's my birthday on Tuesday! Girl's gotta treat herself somehow...) so they sit stacked against the shed. Now thay the weather has cooled, maybe we'll get them out & start riding them..._


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

Aww they're so cute! I love the first horse, his ends are great for first time doing it (was that the one you said first time?) and i love your chestnut :] I miss having a fun horse - just got a job though so hopefully by the end of this month that will be fulfilled haha

Hey everyone to start somewhere, dont let your son be discouraged. Poles takes a lot of hard work and fine tuning and a SUPER responsive horse. My horse I did poles with took til the end of the competition year to get up to placing times.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is a picture of each of my horses I use for sporting, which includes bending. The one on the chestnut shows our matching 'competition faces', lol!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> yup, Cruize - He is scary big! I don't really remember individuals - All your horses looked similar! I know Bridget though.
> :]


 
I found two funny pics of the pair of us from polox

1: Synchronisation

and

2: me taking you guys out


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol! Nice :]


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I love keyhole!!! I want to get a gaming horse one day.


----------

